# Thompson Center Icon Precision Hunter - Range Report



## El Gato Loco

Took the T/C Icon Precision Hunter out today... mounted with the new Nikon Coyote Special.

Here is the end result. I really, REALLY like this gun.


----------



## Grey Dog

Nothing wrong with that......very nice!

Did you have any trouble finding a Precision Hunter?


----------



## Cur Dog

Nice shooting Chris.


----------



## bar-d

Nice group Chris,
Looks like that factory ammo is plenty accurate. Are you still having trouble with the brass or have you started reloading again yet?


----------



## singlesix

Man i was eye balling that precision hunter for months that is one sweet looking gun. I read so much about that gun and then end up buying a less expensive 308 cause i needed money for a scope too. i plan on getting one someday. thanks for the range report


----------



## youngdon

Good shooting!! hey did you get the rig back?? pics??


----------



## michael

Do you shoot from a bench when you zero? Regardless thats an amazing group. I guess T/C is building some sweet rifles.


----------



## El Gato Loco

michael said:


> Do you shoot from a bench when you zero? Regardless thats an amazing group. I guess T/C is building some sweet rifles.


This group was shot from a harris bipod.


----------



## El Gato Loco

youngdon said:


> Good shooting!! hey did you get the rig back?? pics??


Truck is back, but the rig is not up on the rack yet. SOON hopefully!!!


----------



## battman1

I'd say that ought to work.Good shootin.


----------



## RoughNeck

Chris Miller said:


> This group was shot from a harris bipod.


 I had a buddy with the yote scope and at night he said that he couldnt see the cross hairs very well, but nice grouping and nice gun


----------



## El Gato Loco

RoughNeck said:


> I had a buddy with the yote scope and at night he said that he couldnt see the cross hairs very well, but nice grouping and nice gun


Your brother said the same thing. Then I handed him my rifle at night and asked him what he thought. All he could talk about the rest of the night was how bad he wanted my gun.









The coyote special is very bright at night. I love it.


----------



## RoughNeck

Chris Miller said:


> Your brother said the same thing. Then I handed him my rifle at night and asked him what he thought. All he could talk about the rest of the night was how bad he wanted my gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coyote special is very bright at night. I love it.


Well he did ride the short bus to school so thats no saying much LOL, When we go hunting you will have to let me try it out then O.K


----------



## ebbs

> The coyote special is very bright at night. I love it


Love that! Can't wait to see what mine looks like in the dark!


----------



## youngdon

ebbs, did you order one?


----------



## ebbs

Yep, I've got a Coyote and a Remington R15 on it's way. Had to sell my Ruger SR556 to make it happen (twin to Chris's gun), but it should be here the end of next week. I'm beyond pumped to have a hunting AR again. It's been a while.


----------



## youngdon

Cool! Post pics and a range report when you get it and get a chance to fire it.


----------



## ebbs

Will do. Need to pick up my Burris pepr mount and give it a good cleaning when i get it then will be good to go.


----------



## hassell

ebbs said:


> Yep, I've got a Coyote and a Remington R15 on it's way. Had to sell my Ruger SR556 to make it happen (twin to Chris's gun), but it should be here the end of next week. I'm beyond pumped to have a hunting AR again. It's been a while.


 Just like Christmas morning Aye! Should be lots of fun!


----------



## youngdon

I thought I remembered Chris posting range results for a Icon. Here you go Bigd. It is a real shooter.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thanks YD just got off the phone with Chris scheduling for this weekend. Looking forward to some bonding time with the T/C and meeting up with Chris. Hope to have it scoped and on the range by next weekend.


----------



## youngdon

Did you settle ona scope ? And you get 100 rounds of ammo plus coozies!! That ammo looks as though it is a good match for that gun.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Won a scope last night on Ebay.4x16x42 Nikon Monarch for $280.00 delivered. Things seem to be going my way for now. Better watch out no telling what is around the corner.LOL


----------



## youngdon

Cool !! Hurry and go buy a lottery ticket for me !!


----------



## wvcoyote

congrats., lucky you bought alottery ticket yet?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

5 tickets no winner could have been box of shells.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Ok luck went south on me. I should not have bought those darn lottery tickets !!! Compressor went out on house A/C.We have had 8 100 degree plus days with the forecast showing 7 to come. Then yesterday fridge went out. BUT the worst is I have not recieved my new scope yet. I have worked up 12 different loads to start testing it. I have cleaned it (The Icon) 3 times aimed it 20 plus times. Worked the bolt and eyed the bore numerous times and still not fired a shot. Ordered camo wrap to protect the wood, set on the floor and rested it in my bipods and shooting sticks even checked the battery charge in the Firestorm and no I have not had a cigarrette in 3 weeks and 1 day. I am in bad need of a 3 step intervention.


----------



## youngdon

Have you done these things NAKED ??


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Lets just say you do what ya gotta do.


----------

